# UK General Election 2015 - Where nobody is a winner



## emigre (May 6, 2015)

No one is going to a majority, deals will have to be made and there's a reasonable chance of another election soon if there's enough wiggle room in the Fixed Term Parliament Act.

So yeah, instead of a poll about how you;re voting, I've gone for a 'what do ya think the government will be?' And feel free to express your opinion, hopefully we can have a good intelligent debate.

If anyone cares, I voted Labour.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 6, 2015)

Just look at em, them 3 blokes right there - would any of you lot want any of those 3 babysitting your kids?! Him ont' left looks like a tit, end of. Him ont' right looks like he'd sacrifice them to Satan as soon as your car pulled out of the drive, and him int' middle, well I'd best not even answer that one!

....Yeah, real intellingent, grown up words from muffy again!  But seriously, as a Northerner there's only one party I should be voting for, but just look at him - he's probably NOT a devil worshipper, but he just doesn't seem to have a look of 'power to the working class!' about him does he - he just doesn't LOOK like a Labour leader! (Granted Tony Blair didn't look much better...)

Now of course I'm always gonna vote for them, but I feel there's many would-be other Labour voters that just might not bother, purely based on the main man himself. Also, gotta love the big deal made about our new Princess Charlotte (who let's be honest really SHOULD have been named Mildred instead...) - it's like the election is small news isn't it - 'how odd.'   As a result I can see those feckwits getting another term.. . ...see, my first paragraph wasn't _quite_ so childish after all.


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2015)

Go Labour....

fucking Tories and Lib Dems have fucked the nation for the poor, middle class and every one in between... unless your a multi-billionaire... or kinda super rich.. i dont see how anyone can vote for those C***s


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 6, 2015)

Randeep Ramesh wrote an article for The Guardian covering other option, the possibility of a Tory-SNP coalition. I didn't read it, but it could be fuel to discussion.

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ment-tories-snp-conservatives-nicola-sturgeon


----------



## Smuff (May 6, 2015)

Brewster's Millions - "None of the Above". Totally nails it.






Conservatives - Only interested in Big Business, and themselves
Labour - Conservatives in a red tie
Lib Dems - Confused over who to suck up to next. Wear a red and blue striped tie
UKIP - Absolute tit of a hypocritical leader. Lose him, and maybe next time we'll talk
Greens - Just no. I'm sorry. You are expecting the impossible.
SNP - Can just fuck off. They had their chance for independance, the people said no. Now they want to fuck about with English people's lives as some sort of petty blackmail/revenge to get what they democratically could not achieve ? Nice. And why are all their leaders named after fish ?


----------



## Deboog (May 7, 2015)

Clearly you guys are getting a Liberal Democrat majority funded by the Illuminati.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 7, 2015)

Everyone fucking sucks, Labour just suck a bit less.


----------



## yodamerlin (May 7, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Everyone fucking sucks, Labour just suck a bit less.


Woo, politics!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2015)

Where's the option magikarp?


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

Politics are there to please people. With better people come better politicians. If you're unhappy with your politicians, look at yourself and your neighbours.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2015)

Here;s a BBC exit poll. It looks a lot different from every other poll.

Tories on 316 (+9 from 2010)

Labour on 239 (-19)

SNP 58

Liberal Democrats on 10 (-47)

UKIP on 2


----------



## mightymuffy (May 7, 2015)

Generally agreed with Smuff, aside from:


Smuff said:


> UKIP - Absolute tit of a hypocritical leader. Lose him, and maybe next time we'll talk


....If I weren't knackered already (and have a long day at work tomorrow) I might have stopped up just to see the results come in, the camera panning over to Farage, then he whips off his mask and we find out it's another Sacha Baron Cohen character all along... to which I'd exclaim "I fuckin knew it!" - thee watch, we'll get the movie in 18 months...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> Politics are there to please people. With better people come better politicians. If you're unhappy with your politicians, look at yourself and your neighbours.


Ahem, people thought Coelho (Prime Minister of Portugal) would do a whole lot of good but as it turns out.. Yeah. Unhappy voters were complaining that he didn't make the changes he promised to and what have you.

P.S.: I don't vote nor do I have a religion. Those two things are something I'd like to stay far away from IRL.


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Ahem, people thought Coelho (Prime Minister of Portugal) would do a whole lot of good but as it turns out.. Yeah. Unhappy voters were complaining that he didn't make the changes he promised to and what have you.


 

Well, we still don't know if Portugal's current government was good or bad. Only time will tell. A lot of people thought it would be taking away the then prime-minister and money would suddenly grow from trees.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

Forgot to say I hope you voted Pedro


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> Well, we still don't know if Portugal's current government was good or bad. Only time will tell. A lot of people thought it would be taking away the then prime-minister and money would suddenly grow from trees.


 
With so much unused land spread throughout the country, those same lands could be used to grow vegetables, fruit and farm animals to later butcher them.

I love jamón/presunto that's something I can never get too much of. I've bought a jamón leg recently so need to be moderate for it to not end quickly.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2015)

fuck if Tories won..


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2015)

I don't see the point in voting. Seems I'll get shafted with an agave cactus in a sandpaper jimmy hat regardless of who wins, so why actively contribute to the process? I've seen this election bring out some of the worst scum in this city, the kind of people who vote for UKIP because they think their blatant racism is justified if there's enough dicks acting on the same level of dickishness. To me, politics is still a remnant of tribal mentality. Watching the house of commons on tv you soon realise that no matter how noble these people's intentions may once have been, they're soon forced to pick a side instead of discussing the matter at hand like rational human beings who are, by and large, a little bit of every viewpoint instead of all one way all the time on everything. End result, these people end up being only one step above a 'Your momma so fat' contest, only with millions on lives hanging in the balance. It sickens me.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I don't see the point in voting. Seems I'll get shafted with an agave cactus in a sandpaper jimmy hat regardless of who wins, so why actively contribute to the process? I've seen this election bring out some of the worst scum in this city, the kind of people who vote for UKIP because they think their blatant racism is justified if there's enough dicks acting on the same level of dickishness. To me, politics is still a remnant of tribal mentality. Watching the house of commons on tv you soon realise that no matter how noble these people's intentions may once have been, they're soon forced to pick a side instead of discussing the matter at hand like rational human beings who are, by and large, a little bit of every viewpoint instead of all one way all the time on everything. End result, these people end up being only one step above a 'Your momma so fat' contest, only with millions on lives hanging in the balance. It sickens me.


 
Only issue is that isn't voting to a good way to stop the ukip loons from taking over?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Only issue is that isn't voting to a good way to stop the ukip loons from taking over?


 
The day UKIP takes power and begins their ethnic cleansing is the day all human civilization failed and I start my killing spree.


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With so much unused land spread throughout the country, those same lands could be used to grow vegetables, fruit and farm animals to later butcher them.
> 
> I love jamón/presunto that's something I can never get too much of. I've bought a jamón leg recently so need to be moderate for it to not end quickly.


 
I don't know about the unused land, I've read contradicting opinions about it and I don't possess the knowledge to have an opinion. A lot of people say EU is to blame, but I've read the problems persist for centuries and EU is usually the scapegoat for everything. Presunto is very popular around here, and very good; but be careful not to eat too much.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> I don't know about the unused land, I've read contradicting opinions about it and I don't possess the knowledge to have an opinion. A lot of people say EU is to blame, but I've read the problems persist for centuries and EU is usually the scapegoat for everything. Presunto is very popular around here, and very good; but be careful not to eat too much.


 
Oh well, you only live once so better make the best of it rather than arguing who's the better politician. heh


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Oh well, you only live once so better make the best of it rather than arguing who's the better politician. heh


 

And may God save the Queen.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> And may God save the Queen.


 
But Freddie Mercury is dead


----------



## RolfXCIV (May 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But Freddie Mercury is dead


 

Well, the immigrants are to blame with their bloody sixty percent.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> Well, the immigrants are to blame with their bloody sixty percent.


 
Yuuuup
Gave him aids


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2015)

Fucking SNP cost labour the election..


----------



## Depravo (May 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But Freddie Mercury is dead


 
Freddie Mercury wasn't _The_ Queen. Just _a_ queen.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 8, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Freddie Mercury wasn't _The_ Queen. Just _a_ queen.


 
Yeah Steve McQueen was the best


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 8, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> And may God save the Queen.


Screw the queen, well, on second thought better not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





God's a cool dude so give him MILFs instead.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 8, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Screw the queen, well, on second thought better not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Heh isn't she a bit older than God???


----------



## emigre (May 8, 2015)

Ah fuck.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2015)

UKIP got in in Clacton... I have been there a few times when I was younger but was not in a hurry to go back and I think that has sealed the deal.

66% turnout as well. Impressive. I wonder what the breakdown will be by region, and though I consider it a bad metric for external use, by age. I shall have to figure out if it was still mathematically not worth the time me staying at home yesterday.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 8, 2015)

Well, time to head to my bunker until the post-election hysteria dies down. For the last hour pretty much everyone on my FB wall has been proclaiming that it's a great day for mankind and we have a bright future ahead of us, or that the world is totally fucked beyond repair and we're heading for some sort of Mad Max style wasteland.

Despite the fact that neither of these are true. The rich will get richer, the poor will get shafted, and those in the middle won't even notice anything changing. British politics is and will always be a fat load of bollocks. We have our choice of toffs from the main 3 parties, hippies in the Green party, racist idiots in UKIP and a bunch of howlin' fucking lunatics in the little parties everyone forgets about. Nothing will change until the system changes. The Party system creates an adversarial atmosphere that feeds a gang mentality, so people don't think things through rationally and realize we're all a little bit of everything because they crave the identity of being labelled as one thing or the other. End result is that any good intentions are ultimately swallowed up in picking a side and having your stance on matters decided by that choice instead of feeling free to think things through and come up with the best solution.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2015)

Though politician is usually a byword for ineffectual, especially in groups, if you fancy seeing the failings of a more individualistic setup then have a look at India. Most would argue it is not an improvement.


----------

